# Psychology Job anxiety



## lostpsychologist (May 31, 2014)

Hello beautiful people!

First off, I'd like to thank you for taking your time and reading through my post, i'm really grateful and appreciate your attention. 

As summer came, and I got too much time to spend thinking, I've been getting really concerned about what I am to do with my future.

In fall I'm starting my 4th final year of Bachelor's degree in Psychology at university in the UK. I'm originally from Russia, so I'm studying on visa. After next year I'd like to take one year off to gain some work experience before I start doing my Master's. I've come to conclusion that UK is not the place where I'd like to continue living, so I'm thinking about finding this gap year job in Italy as I've been spending there at least 3 months every year for the past 11 years and it's become my second home. I'm very familiar with country's culture and mentality. I was wondering if it's possible to find ANY psychology related job for non-italian speakers in Italy?? 

Thank you very much for your attention! Look forward to hearing from you!:hail:


----------



## Falcio (Oct 9, 2012)

You could try looking during another vacation, I'd recommend the north.
While you can find such jobs RELATIVELY easily, you will find a lot of competition too, because jobs of any kind are pretty scarce these days; I'm getting ready to move overseas, myself.

If you are fluent with the language, you won't have any problems; else, it will be very difficult.
Keep in mind, that most of the jobs in that field would be in the public sector, which you probably won't be able to access without a EU citizenship.
The best bet would probably be to open your own studio, but taxation is insanely high in Italy.


----------



## stefanaccio (Sep 25, 2007)

I worked for four years in Italy for US government as an English-speaking psychologist.


----------

